# Weed in new sod?



## tjcarpenter1 (Apr 17, 2020)

My parents planted new sod in the fall. This is popping up this spring. They put down fertilize about a month ago that supposedly had preemergent in it. Any guesses as to what this is?

They are in southern TN


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Could be quackgrass. Being it's in a clump I'd just dig it out before it spreads.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@tjcarpenter1 What part of SE TN? Cleveland? Athens?

Cool season weed ID isn't my strong point. Maybe poa trivialis?


----------



## tjcarpenter1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Movingshrub said:


> @tjcarpenter1 What part of SE TN? Cleveland? Athens?
> 
> Cool season weed ID isn't my strong point. Maybe poa trivialis?


We are in Soddy Daisy, just a little north outside of Chattanooga.

Im new to this weed identification too, thats why im asking the smart people


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

The lime green had me thinking triv, but it looks like those stems are round with obvious auricles (triv has flattish-oval stems and no auricles). Possibly annual ryegrass a.k.a. Italian ryegrass.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I've come to realize that most often than not when you have a lime green grassy weed in a clump like that and it's difficult to ID you need to just forget about what it is and get rid of it (dig out/round up). Chances are high there won't be a selective herbicide that can get rid of it so the most important thing is to remove it before you get any spreading.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

tjcarpenter1 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > @tjcarpenter1 What part of SE TN? Cleveland? Athens?
> ...


Got it. I'm from Cleveland.


----------

